

The 37LOC Rails Blog  - csbartus
http://vimeo.com/6377199

======
csbartus
A short video on some of the upcoming Rails 3 features like inherited
resources in controllers, polymorphic associations and named scopes.

It is full with magic, those 37 LOCs are not 'raw code' just simple
instructions setting up Rails to perform as a blog engine responding to both
HTML, XML, JSON and Atom requests and sending notifications via AJAX.

Can you do faster and with less coding?

